# Minky and Kato: Seeking a new home together



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Minky and Kato are currently in the care of the UKRCC in a foster home. They are cats who like fuss on their terms, but are gentle and friendly and they are very happy to be groomed. We are looking for a quiet, child free, pet free home for them, where they will have lots of love and care. For more details please click on the link Ragdolls Seeking New Families if you are interested in these then please fill in our on line form here UKRCC Adoption Form I will post pics as soon as I have some


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found, fingers crossed


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

home fell through so they are still looking

here are some pics of them

Minky









Kato


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww lovely kitties...................if only i had extra room......... please keep us posted OP.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful cats!!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

these two are still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## macro01 (Aug 8, 2009)

oh i wish they would find their new parents soon >o<


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## catgroom (Jul 2, 2009)

Kelly you have PM

Steve


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Possible home found


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

keeping everthing crossed for them they have been waiting a while good luck kitties


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

home fell through these two are still looking for a loving new home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

doesn't anyone want them?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

when you say homes fell through,do you mean they failed a home vetting???or people changed minds?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

both with these two I am sad to say. No one has actually met them and turned them down though


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

these two are still looking


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've been looking at these two beautiful cats & hoping someone would give them their forever home, I would if I could but I don't think they would fit in as we have cats, dogs & children & I doubt they would fit into such a noisy household


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sadly these two are still looking for a home


----------



## miafey (Jan 5, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> Minky and Kato are currently in the care of the UKRCC in a foster home. They are cats who like fuss on their terms, but are gentle and friendly and they are very happy to be groomed. We are looking for a quiet, child free, pet free home for them, where they will have lots of love and care. For more details please click on the link Ragdolls Seeking New Families if you are interested in these then please fill in our on line form here UKRCC Adoption Form I will post pics as soon as I have some


They are just gorgeous!
Hope they'll find a nice home soon 
Why ragdolls always go in pair  I have already got a 3 years old rescue cat home so can only take another one (

Anyway good luck to Minky and Kato!!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

these two are still looking for their forever home


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

awwwww, they sound adorable, but i hope to have children in the future and i have rats. hope they find a good home


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

They are gorgeous but I already have two kittens :nonod: oh and a hamster (sorry Harry)


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi there - are these two suitable to be homed with a really chilled 4yo neut boy?  :001_tt1: They are stunning!


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry - just read the first listing - doh - no pets, no kids. Counts me out. Boohoo!


----------

